# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Rodenstock Impression FreeSign

## csiopticians

Hi Everyone,
Any news for this ?

----------


## Barry Santini

Yeah, it appears to continue the mishandling/mismarketing of all Rodenstock products in the US.

Barry

----------


## csiopticians

Thank you Barry, waht about with MyView

----------


## Bobie

Hi , everyone

99% of progressive addition lenses that have been sold in ISOPTIK are Rodenstock Impression FreeSign. After fitting more than 700 pairs of Impression FreeSign, I dare to say that I'm the one with the most expert for this PALs.



Rodenstock Impression FreeSign is a totally different concept if compared with other most expensive PALs from Essilor , Hoya , Shamir , SOLA , AO , Zeiss etc. at below ;

1. Customize corridor 0.1 mm step from 10 mm up to 19 mm

2. Customize distance zone 0.1 mm step

3. Customize addition power 0.01 D step

4. Customize 3D position of wear and can be used with the warp frame up to 15 degree of the face form angle ( 0.5 degree step )

5. Customize SPH. 0.12D step by order and 0.01D step by vertex distance

6. Customize front base curve

7. Customize inset by order or by prescription and PD

8. Second generation of wave front technology for correct high order abberation

 

Rodenstock Impression FreeSign is the one of the hi-end PALs that you can design yourself and if you are an expert to design it for each wearer , you will have the best PALs of the world's technology that you can get for today , but it's not easy.

Many thousands of my customers are waiting for Impression FreeSign 1.76 with customized wave front technology and they would like to pay 8,000 US$ per pair , but it's not available in our world yet.

Rodenstock Multigressiv Myview is the same design like Impression FreeSign but it has only 3 corridors ( 11 , 13 & 15 mm ) with the second generation of wave front technology for correct high order abberationand customize inset by prescription and PD.




" Life is too short to limit your vision "


Somboon Chaowanakosol ( Bobie )
Managing Director
ISOPTIK : The Hi-End Eyeglasses Centre
ERAWAN BANGKOK 4th floor
Ratchaprasong
Bangkok 
THAILAND 10330
Tel. : +66 2 250-7736
Hotline : +66 81 538-4200
Fax : +66 2 251-3770
www.isoptik.com
e-mail : isoptik@gmail.com

----------


## csiopticians

Thank You Bobie for a nice information.

----------


## Fezz

Thanks for the info Bobie!

Good to see you posting!

----------


## Bobie



----------


## au

For those like hi-tech, it is fantastic.

:cheers:

----------


## Bobie

We're looking for a partner to set up one hi-end eyeglasses centre in each country around the world.
More infos , please contact me directly.

----------


## Bobie



----------


## Bobie



----------


## Bobie



----------


## Bobie



----------


## rdcoach5

Other than ego and a great web-site, what makes your progressive better?

----------


## Bobie

My professionalism , my knowledge , my experiences , my standards, my instruments , my service and my guarantee makes my progressive eyeglasses totally better than others.
All of the progressive lenses from ISOPTIK have a better life guarantee for 6 months and a fully 2 years guarantee for prescription stable and surface of the lenses.

We guarantee that our progressive lense are the world's best and if our customers can get a better one from any place around the world , the wearer can get instantly their full money back within 6 months without any questions.

Our customers are the wearer around the world who would like to have the world's best progressive eyeglasses.

The wearer in the US do not have any choice when they would like to have the hi-end progressive lenses like Rodenstock Impression FreeSign and they have to come to Thailand.

In the end , most of progressive that have been sold at ISOPTIK are Impression FreeSign ColorMatic 1.67 and 1.74.

At ISOPTIK , the wearer can try more than 20 different designs of hi-end progressive lenses within 10 minutes and they can see what they get before they pay. This is why our standard is much more higher than other places.

One day if you know how to prove every design of PALs by yourself , you will really know that " The info from PALs company is not true ", but in these days you have to be their only money machine and can not protect your customers from bad and expensive PALs.

Good luck rdcoach5!

----------

